# Instinct dog food



## JRTPup (Oct 13, 2008)

What do you guys/gals think of this food. I have been feeding this food for a while, the Rabbit Meal formula. They seem to do pretty good, as far as I can tell.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Instinct is a nice food. It is one that I often recommend for those that want to feed kibble.


----------



## a&gxo (Oct 29, 2008)

great food! (in my opinion :wink we rotate, but feed the venison, alot! :wink:
you should look into ziwi peak.. we really like this food, as well! :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Does anyone know what Montmorillonite Clay is and why it's in this dog food?


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

*From Natura:*
"French green healing clay (also a smectite). Also, a strong absorbent of mineral, including heavy metals & other impurities & toxins preventing them from being absorbed."

*http://www.dinovite.com/mont.html:*
Montmorillonite clay is a trace mineral-rich clay with some very interesting properties, to help promote your dog’s good health. First, montmorillonite clay is a colloid that is an electrically charged particle. Colloids naturally bind to toxins in your dog’s digestive system, effectively removing them from your dog’s system via his stool. This action helps dogs with bad allergies by binding to and removing the offenders from your dogs system. Colloidal minerals are also readily assimilated by your dog’s system.

I couldn't find anything from AAFCO.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you! I was so confused!


----------

